# Pork Butt... To inject, or not to inject



## mkriet (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Its been awhile since I've been on here.  My smoking habits have taken a back seat since my wife had our baby boy this spring.  However, we're having a football party Saturday, and I'm making pulled pork.  I've made pp plenty of times, but was thinking about changing it up this time.  I'm debating whether or not to inject the pork butts before I put them on this time.  

If I inject, I was thinking of just using apple juice.  Also, how long before smoke time would you inject?  Also, how long before hand should I put the rub on?  I usually apply the rub an hour or two before cooking.  Just curious what your input would be. 

Thanks,


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't inject butt at all, and as for rub I usually apply it when the smoker is heating up.

Chris


----------



## matchew (Sep 14, 2017)

I inject every time but, you will get as many "no inject" as "do inject". whatever you decide will be the best answer for you. If you inject make sure you put the injection in the fridge before to chill.

I've used commercial injections like Dales marinade with very good results, just watch the amount of salt in your rub. dale's has a lot of sodium.

I've also used apple juice mixed with a little apple vinegar, a little of the rub you are using  and chicken broth with good results. There are a ton of injection recipes.

I usually inject the night before, let it stand in the fridge for a bit then apply the rub the night before also. Works every time.

As far as I can tell there are no wrong ways to smoke a butt.

Good luck!


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2017)

I started injecting all the time this year. Here is the injection that I use:

125 ml (1/2 cup) apple juice
50 ml (1/4 cup) water
50 ml (1/4 cup) maple syrup
10 ml (2 teaspoons) salt
15 ml (1 tablespoon) Worcestershire sauce


----------



## troutman (Sep 14, 2017)

Disco said:


> I started injecting all the time this year. Here is the injection that I use:
> 
> 125 ml (1/2 cup) apple juice
> 50 ml (1/4 cup) water
> ...


I like your recipe.  Do or don't inject is really a choice imho.


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2017)

troutman said:


> I like your recipe.  Do or don't inject is really a choice imho.


Absolutely. The great thing about smoking is you get it the way you like it.


----------



## mrslegg (Sep 14, 2017)

Personally, I inject poltry and pork. 

For any marinade I use a basic formula: oil, acid and salt
When injecting meat, I add a liquid to this formula like juice or broth depending on meat. 
For pork I use equal parts apple cider vinegar (acid) and apple juice (liquid/acid) and a few table spoons melter butter(oil).  I add enough rub(salt and other flavors) until  I can start to taste it in the injection.  I mix in a jar so I can close and shake every couple of hits with the needle to keep everything nicely suspended. 

I like to inject pork and poltry because when smoking for extending period of time, the added moisture helps. Plus, why not marinade the inside of your meat, especially when you are going to shred it up for the end product. Rub is only going to absorb so far beyond the surface.

I trim the hard fat cap off of a pork...I know some are going to disagree but my reason is that I have never found that the hard fat renders enough to make a difference. I would rather give the surface area to rub and bark. not only that I add plenty of moisture to make up for it by injecting 

For my rub, I start by slathering some mustard all over, not too much as the purpose is to make your rub stick and to keep surface from drying out. Your wet surface is what allows the smoke to enter the meat through a process of chemical reactions. I have found that the mustard base doesn't add much or any flavor and as long as you don't add too much it help add bark. Too much mustard hinders bark in my opinion. 

Rub:
4 parts brown sugar
2 parts season salt
1 part onion powder
1 part garlic powder
1 part pepper

Add more or less depending on your taste. I have found sugar helps the quality of bark as well. 
Too much garlic and onion powder drowns out the other flavors.

Experimenting is fun, just don't forget to take notes when something works well. My recipe box has more "meat notes" then actual recipes. Happy smoking!


----------



## theelballew (Sep 15, 2017)




----------

